# My newest project “car”



## NorCal (Nov 11, 2021)

I‘ve been restoring cars a lot longer than I’ve been making wine. However, my last project car showed me that my passion and ambition for completing big projects is not what it used to be. I sold the last car for a loss (only the 2nd of 16 or so project cars) and really felt I was done with cars for a number of years. 

However, with a large arena that I’ve been rehabbing (13,000 sqft) and sand being delivered next week, I thought it would be nice to have a vehicle dedicated to dragging (smoothing out) the arena and carrying grapes/pruning/suckering out of the vineyard. With 4 grandchildren, it also got me thinking that it would be fun to make something that they would have fun with.

Here is my new purchase, picking up this weekend for a negotiated $200. It will become a mini military Jeep! I’ll post progress here.


----------



## balatonwine (Nov 12, 2021)

If you ever come to Hungary.... you can fix up mine.... It actually needs a lot of work. Or, I can simply watch your posts and maybe learn something how to update mine....


----------



## Sage (Nov 13, 2021)

Ground up rebuild plus a new engine about 30 years ago. It's still going. Every now and then I'll need to tighten up a bolt or two. 60" mower, 60" hay mower, 48" grader blade.


----------



## NorCal (Nov 13, 2021)

I have a little diesel Kubota with a loader and box blade as the workhorse for the property. This will be more of a toy that will see some duty.


----------



## Sage (Nov 14, 2021)

This is the workhorse here. Also a 100% tear down, sand blasted, repaint and reassemble.


----------



## jswordy (Nov 17, 2021)

Good luck with the project! This is the first ever International Harvester Cub Cadet to appear on the front cover of "Red Power," the national IH collector magazine. My restoration.


----------



## NorCal (Nov 17, 2021)

I removed the mower deck and got it starting, stopping, running and driving reasonably well. Defintely has some things going on, but for $200 it's expected. The motor seems healthy, but for a 20hp motor it's pretty slow and the steering is wonky and has a flat front tire. I suspect the drive belt is slipping, so a new belt or tensioner is probably needed, as well as a tie rod is bent. Starting my to do list.

- remove mower deck - done
- take it for a few more drives, make sure everything is at least operational
- drain gas, run motor dry, remove the battery
- remove front hood section
- remove seat/rear body section
- remove hardware controls associated with lawn cutting
- figure out / find matching 8" rims for the front (back rims are for DD axles, drill out and shim?)
- figure out controls, driving position (keep center, move to left side?)
- decide to make own dash & steering wheel or modify current one
- figure out what is wrong with steering
- figure what is wrong with the current speed (assuming drive belt)
- figure out how to make quieter
- add trailer hitch
- make frame/mounting points for jeep body
- make jeep body
- figure out front / rear lighting
- make jeep wind shield
- make jeep seat
- paint and letter it Army green
- paint trailer to match


----------



## NorCal (Nov 21, 2021)

Made some progress today.

- remove mower deck - done
- take it for a few more drives, make sure everything - done
- drain gas, run motor dry, remove the battery -done
- remove front hood section - done
- remove seat/rear body section - done
- remove hardware controls associated with lawn cutting - done

The belts are pretty worn, assuming they are hard and slipping, resulting in the slower speeds. Starts, stops, everything seems to work surprisingly well. Shopping for the 8 inch rims I can make work on the front.

I see that steering wheel needing to drop down 6 inches.


----------



## Sage (Nov 23, 2021)

You're going to have to stretch the frame or you won't have room for a big 50!


----------



## NorCal (Nov 23, 2021)

Here is my quick and dirty plan. Gas tank will need to be replaced, steering wheel replaced and stalk shortened. Debating on whether I should make the body out of metal or wood. Since the lines are all pretty flat, I'm inclinded to make the body out of wood, and it would be quicker and easier.


----------



## Kraffty (Nov 23, 2021)

could always bolt one of these on it......


----------



## NorCal (Nov 24, 2021)

Found my 8” wheels/tires on Craigslist, will get them tomorrow. I’ll need to do some work to get them to fit on the axles. Worked on the flooring and figuring out how I’m going to approach the body. Looking at how close the pedals are to the front tires rules out doing an early ‘40’s version, due to how the front narrows down between the cowl and the front wheels.



I will be looking to model it more like this 50’s version of Jeep.


----------



## jswordy (Nov 29, 2021)

I remember when you could buy one like that for peanuts. Now? Sky high.


----------



## NorCal (Nov 29, 2021)

I got the matching size tires on the 8” rims sorted out, new drive belts on order and started fabbing the floor.


----------



## NorCal (Dec 2, 2021)

Floor complete and body cut out in cardboard.




I‘m trying to keep to the Jeep proportions the best I can, to avoid having it look something like this.


----------



## reefman (Dec 2, 2021)

Used to be able to buy one surplus for $50.


----------



## reefman (Dec 2, 2021)

Actual photo.


----------



## Kraffty (Dec 2, 2021)

Your proportions look good. What do you plan on doing for a seat?


----------



## NorCal (Dec 2, 2021)

Kraffty said:


> Your proportions look good. What do you plan on doing for a seat?


The plan is a bench seat in the original riding mower location, with a rail around it to keep any grandkids from sliding off.


----------



## jswordy (Dec 10, 2021)

reefman said:


> Actual photo.



PERFECT! Where do I get one?


----------



## jswordy (Dec 10, 2021)

jswordy said:


> PERFECT! Where do I get one?



Oh BTW, found this...








Olive Drab Unicorn? The Truth behind the WW2 "Jeep In The Crate"


Did the famous WWII "Surplus Jeep" for $50 only exist in the back of magazines or were they real?




www.militarytrader.com


----------



## stickman (Dec 10, 2021)

@NorCal looks good, just fiberglass right over the cardboard and you're good to go!


----------



## NorCal (Dec 12, 2021)

Some progress this weekend. Got the shifter worked out. Planning on being able to drive with one grandchild next to me. I’ll be adding a rail around the bench seat.


----------



## Kraffty (Dec 13, 2021)

Looking really good. You know it’ll be one of the things the kids will look forward to every visit.


----------



## jswordy (Dec 13, 2021)

NorCal said:


> Some progress this weekend. Got the shifter worked out. Planning on being able to drive with one grandchild next to me. I’ll be adding a rail around the bench seat.
> View attachment 82106



*Whoa!*


----------



## NorCal (Dec 17, 2021)

Fitting in some progress on the Jeep, between work, family, holidays. This grill is out of proportion and the fenders dont look Jeepish enough for me, so I need to spend some time figuring out how to make this better.


----------



## jswordy (Dec 18, 2021)

It looks to me like you are missing that drop and inset they have at the rear. Getting there, though, and I appreciate your attention to detail and unwillingness to just say, "Good enough."


----------



## Rocky (Dec 18, 2021)

NorCal, I don't know if you have seen this, but it may help in your project:


----------



## NorCal (Dec 19, 2021)

You both (@jswordy and @Rocky) hit it on the head. That instep before the fender is an element that I‘m missing. Unfortunately the pedals inhibit getting that offset. It is a compromise that I’m going to have to make. I did cut an inch and a half off the front and increased the size of the grill, which I think gets the look closer.

Next, I’m going to rough out the hood, which should tell me if the look is enough to proceed.


----------



## Sage (Dec 19, 2021)

A fender flare a couple inches out would give the look.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 19, 2021)

@NorCal, That is a great project and I am enjoying your progression reports. I was wondering what you have planned for the hood. Maybe fiberglass over a wood and screen frame? Also, I don't know how crazy you want to go in accessorizing the jeep, but I found these items on Amazon:

Amazon.com: REML My Cave，My Rules,Jar Bar Set,Wine Box Wine Glass Storage,Home Bar Cabinet Decor,Gifts for Military Fans,Mini Jerrycan Bar (Green) : Home & Kitchen 
Amazon.com: Cold Steel Trail Boss Axe, 27 Inch : Everything Else 
Amazon.com: Bellota 5526 - Multipurpose shovel : Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## NorCal (Jan 3, 2022)

I haven’t had a lot of time to work on it, but got the body braced with 1 inch tubing welded to the frame and roughed out the hood. My plan is to find a good sandable putty that I can use to smooth out the body and fill in gaps, prior to painting.


----------



## Kraffty (Jan 3, 2022)

I was wondering how you were going to handle the rolled edge on the hood, looks pretty darn good to me.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 3, 2022)

NorCal said:


> I haven’t had a lot of time to work on it, but got the body braced with 1 inch tubing welded to the frame and roughed out the hood. My plan is to find a good sandable putty that I can use to smooth out the body and fill in gaps, prior to painting.
> View attachment 82913



Sweet!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 3, 2022)

NorCal said:


> I haven’t had a lot of time to work on it, but got the body braced with 1 inch tubing welded to the frame and roughed out the hood. My plan is to find a good sandable putty that I can use to smooth out the body and fill in gaps, prior to painting.
> View attachment 82913


Outstanding work! Do you plan to add the parking lights? Will there be a bumper with a unit ID on it?

When you run out of things to do (), here is your next project:


----------



## NorCal (Jan 3, 2022)

Rocky said:


> Outstanding work! Do you plan to add the parking lights? Will there be a bumper with a unit ID on it?
> 
> When you run out of things to do (), here is your next project:
> 
> View attachment 82918


I found some $6 each eBay led 4 inch headlights and tail lights I’ll be ordering this week. I’ll be adding a bumper to help support the lower grill. I have a yard trailer that the owners left behind. A bit tattered, but it will be finished in Army Green and a perfect pull behind for the Jeep.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 3, 2022)

I believe @Rocky is now supposed to post "Touché ."


----------



## gilroyca (Jan 4, 2022)

NorCal said:


> I haven’t had a lot of time to work on it, but got the body braced with 1 inch tubing welded to the frame and roughed out the hood. My plan is to find a good sandable putty that I can use to smooth out the body and fill in gaps, prior to painting.
> View attachment 82913


Use Bondo to smooth it out. It works great with wood.


----------



## NorCal (Jan 4, 2022)

gilroyca said:


> Use Bondo to smooth it out. It works great with wood.


Thanks, exactly what I was wondering. I‘ve inhaled more than my fair share of bond dust In my years.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 4, 2022)

NorCal said:


> I found some $6 each eBay led 4 inch headlights and tail lights I’ll be ordering this week. I’ll be adding a bumper to help support the lower grill. I have a yard trailer that the owners left behind. A bit tattered, but it will be finished in Army Green and a perfect pull behind for the Jeep.
> 
> View attachment 82920


That will work fine. You might even try to fabricate some faux fenders over the wheels. If you do, don't forget the tire pressure notation on the fenders above the tires. (e.g., TP 25) Same over the tires on the jeep, one the front fenders and on the body over the rear tires.

If you are wondering why I have such a great interest in this, I had 3 jeeps and 3 1/4-ton trailers assigned to me when I was head of the FO Section of an artillery battery. We used to sleep in the trailers when the weather was really bad in Germany. As long as one was under 6 feet tall, it was very comfortable.

The .30 cal would be a nice touch, too.


----------



## NorCal (Jan 7, 2022)

I hope to finish up the hood this weekend (along with vineyard pruning) and figure out how to do the dash. Because I kept the original center steering from the riding mower for now, I decided to do a bench seat. I was going to fabricate a seat, but found this one new with dimensions that work. It will be delivered in a few weeks.



Left to do:
- finish hood
- make gas tank cover / dash
- fabricate seat mounts and install seat
- grandkid grab/catch railing next to seat
- seatbelts?
- make front bumper
- make windscreen?
- install front and rear lights
- final gluing/fasteners/bracing
- sanding and bondo where needed
- paint / letter


----------



## Rocky (Jan 7, 2022)

NorCal said:


> I hope to finish up the hood this weekend (along with vineyard pruning) and figure out how to do the dash. Because I kept the original center steering from the riding mower for now, I decided to do a bench seat. I was going to fabricate a seat, but found this one new with dimensions that work. It will be delivered in a few weeks.
> 
> View attachment 83037
> 
> ...


That seat looks remarkably similar to the rear seat of a jeep. I understand that you will use it for the driver. These might help you after you apply the OD.

Amazon.com: Military Star Stencil Template for Walls and Crafts - Reusable Stencils for Painting in Small & Large Sizes 
Amazon.com : Attisstore Painting Stencil Set, 1 inch Plastic Letters and Numbers Interlocking Stencil Kit 138 Pieces, Black : Arts, Crafts & Sewing (not sure if you would need 3- or 4-inch letters.

Great work on your project!


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 7, 2022)

balatonwine said:


> If you ever come to Hungary.... you can fix up mine.... It actually needs a lot of work. Or, I can simply watch your posts and maybe learn something how to update mine....
> 
> View attachment 80925


nice wheel horse
Dawg


----------



## NorCal (Jan 8, 2022)

Rocky said:


> That seat looks remarkably similar to the rear seat of a jeep. I understand that you will use it for the driver. These might help you after you apply the OD.
> 
> Amazon.com: Military Star Stencil Template for Walls and Crafts - Reusable Stencils for Painting in Small & Large Sizes
> Amazon.com : Attisstore Painting Stencil Set, 1 inch Plastic Letters and Numbers Interlocking Stencil Kit 138 Pieces, Black : Arts, Crafts & Sewing (not sure if you would need 3- or 4-inch letters.
> ...


The Mrs has a Cricut, which can cut vinyl, so I’ll make my own custom stencils for a few dollars of material, when the time is right.


----------



## jswordy (Jan 8, 2022)

I've been yakking online about your project to garden tractor guys I know, and one of them mentioned that it looks a lot like a Roof Palomino, a mower made like a Jeep. I had no idea what he was talking about, so I learned something! I understand only 200 were made in the '60s by this company.











__





“roof palomino” | Search Results | eWillys






www.ewillys.com


----------



## NorCal (Jan 8, 2022)

I did see the Palomino and would have rather restored one of those than build one. I love old stuff. 
What I don’t know is how my fir plywood glued/screwed body will hold up over time.


----------



## NorCal (Jan 10, 2022)

Got the eBay led lights fitted, hood done. Figuring out the seating position.


----------



## jswordy (Jan 10, 2022)

NorCal said:


> I did see the Palomino and would have rather restored one of those than build one. I love old stuff.
> What I don’t know is how my fir plywood glued/screwed body will hold up over time.



Restoring a Palomino is spendy. Even partial ones go for $3K. I think you'll have something unique with what you are doing. Everybody I've shown the pic to likes it. BTW, on the hood curves, you might want to use some fiberglass mat and resin over those first, then Bondo. Pure Bondo will crack on any of your seams with vibration and time. Might consider embed-screening any cracks and then a Bondo topcoat.

If another wood model were used as a form, you could crank out fiberglass bodies!


----------



## NorCal (Jan 10, 2022)

jswordy said:


> Restoring a Palomino is spendy. Even partial ones go for $3K. I think you'll have something unique with what you are doing. Everybody I've shown the pic to likes it. BTW, on the hood curves, you might want to use some fiberglass mat and resin over those first, then Bondo. Pure Bondo will crack on any of your seams with vibration and time. Might consider embed-screening any cracks and then a Bondo topcoat.
> 
> If another wood model were used as a form, you could crank out fiberglass bodies!


My plan is to sand the round part of the hood and get it really close prior to any bondo. It should be a minimal layer to fill little imprefections. I have a feeling this thing will see some tough duty, so mostly concerned about not ripping a fender off when it get's snagged on a bush or grape vine or the body cracking in half when going off a bump.
The Mrs asked how it was coming along. I said good, but decided to spend some $ on the seat. She asked how much and I told her as much as the entire mower ($200). It should be here by Friday and I think it will be $ well spent.


----------



## jswordy (Jan 11, 2022)

NorCal said:


> My plan is to sand the round part of the hood and get it really close prior to any bondo. It should be a minimal layer to fill little imprefections. I have a feeling this thing will see some tough duty, so mostly concerned about not ripping a fender off when it get's snagged on a bush or grape vine or the body cracking in half when going off a bump.
> The Mrs asked how it was coming along. I said good, but decided to spend some $ on the seat. She asked how much and I told her as much as the entire mower ($200). It should be here by Friday and I think it will be $ well spent.



Just saying from my experience that if there is not a plastic mesh under it, the Bondo will eventually crack at all the seams. You know, if you are concerned the wood might not hold up to rugged use, you could use fiberglass resin to coat it. It will sink in and make the wood much stronger. The seat is absolutely perfect. Well worth it. I had friends asking, "How did he afford the plywood?"


----------



## NorCal (Jan 11, 2022)

jswordy said:


> Just saying from my experience that if there is not a plastic mesh under it, the Bondo will eventually crack at all the seams. You know, if you are concerned the wood might not hold up to rugged use, you could use fiberglass resin to coat it. It will sink in and make the wood much stronger. The seat is absolutely perfect. Well worth it. I had friends asking, "How did he afford the plywood?"



Got it, thanks. I'll probably buy the body filler with some fiber in it. I've been tracking my expenses. I should be getting close to the end of purchases. I'll need paint and probably already have the metal for the bumper, seat bracket and railing.


----------



## jswordy (Jan 11, 2022)

NorCal said:


> Got it, thanks. I'll probably buy the body filler with some fiber in it. I've been tracking my expenses. I should be getting close to the end of purchases. I'll need paint and probably already have the metal for the bumper, seat bracket and railing.
> 
> View attachment 83202



Fiber will help a lot. And it's a better filler overall, too. A bit harder. A discontinued kit a friend brought up... he says they still sell plans...









Struck Discontinues MINI-BEEP MBA80 - Struck Corp


Effective November 18th, 2017, the Struck Corp has discontinued their MINI-BEEP MBA80 model.




struckcorp.com


----------



## NorCal (Jan 16, 2022)

Got the dash roughed out, retaining all the mower controls and complete with cup holder  Figuring out seat position, height and how to keep grandkids from rolling out.


----------



## Kraffty (Jan 16, 2022)

Not exactly period correct but maybe a roll cage type of treatment for railings
Looking pretty cool.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 16, 2022)

NorCal said:


> Got the dash roughed out, retaining all the mower controls and complete with cup holder  Figuring out seat position, height and how to keep grandkids from rolling out.
> View attachment 83391


Is that a battery access under the seat? It appears that you have the seat propped up on 2 each 2x4s or 3" off the deck. Is there a way to hinge the seat so that it tipped forward to allow access to the battery? If that is possible, perhaps you could rig some side and rear restraints from 3/4" EMT conduit and mount it on either the deck or the sides. Formed into a "U" shape, it could wrap around the rear of the jeep and keep the kids safer. It would simulate the jeep's canvas cover framework in the folded position (see picture in response #40, above).


----------



## NorCal (Jan 21, 2022)

I got the seat stands and grandkid keeper bar fabricated and tacked in place. Need to add one more bar in the back, do some welding and paint. The railing will be bolted in, right now it’s being held in with screws, to hold it in place. Next I’ll tackle the front bumper.


----------



## crushday (Jan 21, 2022)

NorCal said:


> I got the seat stands and grandkid keeper bar fabricated and tacked in place. Need to add one more bar in the back, do some welding and paint. The railing will be bolted in, right now it’s being held in with screws, to hold it in place. Next I’ll tackle the front bumper.


Hey @NorCal - looking at the last picture and the bolt pattern (or lack thereof) on the rear wheel, torque is going to be a problem. If you don't mind satisfying (our) curiosity, how exactly are the rear wheels attached to the axle and drivetrain? Or, is it FWD?


----------



## jswordy (Jan 21, 2022)

crushday said:


> Hey @NorCal - looking at the last picture and the bolt pattern (or lack thereof) on the rear wheel, torque is going to be a problem. If you don't mind satisfying (our) curiosity, how exactly are the rear wheels attached to the axle and drivetrain? Or, is it FWD?



Usually, the wheel and axle are splined in that type of setup. Let's see what he says.


----------



## jswordy (Jan 21, 2022)

NorCal said:


> View attachment 83640



Great welding cart!


----------



## NorCal (Jan 21, 2022)

The axle and rear wheels are the ones that originally came with the mower. They are “D” shaped, one side is flat.


----------



## jswordy (Jan 21, 2022)

NorCal said:


> The axle and rear wheels are the ones that originally came with the mower. They are “D” shaped, one side is flat.



Not as good as a spline, but that'll work.


----------



## NorCal (Jan 22, 2022)

Grandkid keeper rail done, bumper mounts done. Also did a first pass with bondo with fiberglass in it on the hood. This should take the Jeep from a 40 footer to a 10 footer.


----------



## NorCal (Jan 24, 2022)

I didn't finish the body work on the hood yet, but I couldn't help myself and decided to paint the rest of the Jeep Army green on Saturday to give me some inspiration. It really is looking like an Army Jeep! 
Before I put the seat on, which makes access to the battery a problem, I wanted to start it up and make sure the battery was charged and it was good to go. Turn the key and nothing. Not a click or sound. Checked the battery and it was charged, checked the starter to battery ground, since I removed the metal body and it too was good. Checked the fuse, it was good. I found the schematic on line and there are 4 safety switches. I retained the brake and reverse switch, I had bypassed seat switch and didn't know about the PTO switch. I'll have to find that one and bypass. Hopefully that is it.


----------



## jswordy (Jan 24, 2022)

NorCal said:


> I didn't finish the body work on the hood yet, but I couldn't help myself and decided to paint the rest of the Jeep Army green on Saturday to give me some inspiration. It really is looking like an Army Jeep!
> Before I put the seat on, which makes access to the battery a problem, I wanted to start it up and make sure the battery was charged and it was good to go. Turn the key and nothing. Not a click or sound. Checked the battery and it was charged, checked the starter to battery ground, since I removed the metal body and it too was good. Checked the fuse, it was good. I found the schematic on line and there are 4 safety switches. I retained the brake and reverse switch, I had bypassed seat switch and didn't know about the PTO switch. I'll have to find that one and bypass. Hopefully that is it.
> 
> View attachment 83751



99% of the time it is a safety switch. The garden tractor forums I am on pretty much have banned people saying to bypass them, but it is pretty commonly done. Every one I have (and I have a lot of them) has the stand-alone safety switches disconnected. The PTO safety switch on most machines is internal to the switch and is dependent on where the switch is positioned, so just check to make sure you don't have it inadvertently ON.

If you must resort to VOM tracing, start by turning the key to START and see if you have juice at the starter terminal. Then work back from there. I have found many a no-start problem by just wiggling the wire connectors while having someone turn the key to START. So much FUN!


----------



## NorCal (Jan 24, 2022)

Thanks @jswordy. Since I don't have a mower deck and the seat is long gone, I feel comfortable bypassing those two switches. I'll keep the brake switch to make sure the brake is depressed before starting. Is the reverse switched only there to kill the engine if the PTO is engaged and you put it in reverse?


----------



## jswordy (Jan 24, 2022)

NorCal said:


> Thanks @jswordy. Since I don't have a mower deck and the seat is long gone, I feel comfortable bypassing those two switches. I'll keep the brake switch to make sure the brake is depressed before starting. Is the reverse switched only there to kill the engine if the PTO is engaged and you put it in reverse?



On most models, yes. That one and the seat switch are the two that are usually first to get bypassed.  The brake switch is a common fault, as it gets more workout than the others. Be sure to test the switches themselves when you temporarily bypass them, too, and make sure the orientation on the switch is such that it can indeed turn on and off.

Is your solenoid separate from your starter? If so, you can jump the S and BAT terminals to see if it turns over that way. That would confirm the wiring downstream of the solenoid.

Check your harness where it attaches to the ignition switch, too. If it is a single plug, try turning the key to start while wiggling the plug around. LOTS of times dirt and corrosion get in those plugs and wiggling it can get things to turn. Then you know what to do after that!

Another oddball thing is to clean inside your ignition switch. Disconnect the battery and spray inside the key hole with contact cleaner. Work the switch with the key. Spray again, work again. Spray again. Let it air dry for quite a while, hook up the battery, and see if things turn over.


----------



## NorCal (Jan 24, 2022)

jswordy said:


> On most models, yes. That one and the seat switch are the two that are usually first to get bypassed.  The brake switch is a common fault, as it gets more workout than the others. Be sure to test the switches themselves when you temporarily bypass them, too, and make sure the orientation on the switch is such that it can indeed turn on and off.
> 
> Is your solenoid separate from your starter? If so, you can jump the S and BAT terminals to see if it turns over that way. That would confirm the wiring downstream of the solenoid.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help, I'm not familiar with riding mowers.

Since the reverse and the PTO switch deal with the mower deck blade safety (which are now gone) and I no longer have their seat, I'll hard wire those in the "ON" position. I'll keep the brake safety switch.

I'm pretty confident the PTO switch is the issue with it not starting. It ran before I started the Jeep transformation. I took all of mower deck parts out, including the controls when I removed the body; there would be nothing left to be depressing that PTO safety switch.


----------



## jswordy (Jan 24, 2022)

NorCal said:


> Thanks for the help, I'm not familiar with riding mowers.
> 
> Since the reverse and the PTO switch deal with the mower deck blade safety (which are now gone) and I no longer have their seat, I'll hard wire those in the "ON" position. I'll keep the brake safety switch.
> 
> I'm pretty confident the PTO switch is the issue with it not starting. It ran before I started the Jeep transformation. I took all of mower deck parts out, including the controls when I removed the body; there would be nothing left to be depressing that PTO safety switch.



Hope so. If it were me, that'd be, "Meh. Too easy."


----------



## NorCal (Jan 25, 2022)

Yup, that was it. Bypass completed.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2022)

NorCal said:


> Yup, that was it. Bypass completed.
> View attachment 83788
> View attachment 83789


NorCal, love the OD paint. Looks great. Do you plan to rig a windshield?


----------



## NorCal (Jan 25, 2022)

Rocky said:


> NorCal, love the OD paint. Looks great. Do you plan to rig a windshield?



Good catch, I think it would really help the overall look.

Initial build punch list 
- Need to wire and install front and rear lights. 
- Finish hood area and paint
- Add stars and letters
- Install trailer hitch
- finish and paint trailer to match

Upgrade ideas
- hinged hood with hold down latches
- clean up dash area
- out the back exhaust
- adjustable seat (I’m 6’3”, the Mrs 5’1”)
- build windshield
- add ammo boxes, shove, rope on bumper
- steering wheel turn limiter (front tires hit frame when cranked all the way)

Thanks all for letting me post this here in the off season In this winemaking forum. It is motivational for me to be able to post the progress.


----------



## TxBrew (Jan 25, 2022)

Looks great already. Nice work.


----------



## Arne (Jan 25, 2022)

Howdy Nor Cal. Have a bit of time, go to tackle underground. Then down to the boatbuilding page. Then down to Make your own windshield. Looked reasonably simple. Arne.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2022)

NorCal, with your skill at carpentry, welding and metal work, I think you could fashion an excellent replica for a windshield using plywood, plexiglass or glass and the same tubing you used for the "grand kid's restraint." You could even make the plexiglass/glass panels replaceable if they got scratched. See pic below:


----------



## jswordy (Jan 25, 2022)

NorCal said:


> Yup, that was it. Bypass completed.
> View attachment 83788
> View attachment 83789



@NorCal So glad it worked out on the wiring. Very nice paint job. It's all coming together now!


----------



## jswordy (Jan 25, 2022)

NorCal said:


> Good catch, I think it would really help the overall look.
> 
> Initial build punch list
> - Need to wire and install front and rear lights.
> ...



I like your upgrades. The out the back exhaust will probably need to use a larger diameter pipe to the back than the exhaust tip on the small engine in order to succeed. They just don't have that much push for a very long exhaust system, and can drown on their own back-pressure, cutting power and even making them hard to start or non-starting. I'd think at least 1-1/2 inches diameter. 

Metal ammo boxes...








Gettysburg 50 Caliber Metal Ammo Box - 88-479-0204


Gettysburg 50 Caliber Metal Ammo Box is designed to hold gigantic 50 caliber Browning Machine Gun (BMG) rounds - giving you plenty of storage space for standard ammunition, tools or electronic gear. This sturdy field box is built entirely from steel with




www.ruralking.com


----------



## NorCal (Jan 27, 2022)

Called it good enough on the hood. Sufficient for a 10 footer that is going to see some tough duty on the property.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 28, 2022)

It really looks great, NorCal. I was into old cars (At one time or another I had 6 pre-war Packard's.) and I wonder how many people on this forum know what you mean by "a 10-footer." I am interested to see how you trick out the vehicle with IDs like the Army Star on the hood and on the sides, the serial number on the hood, tire pressure notation and the unit identification on the bumpers, etc. 

I still remember my bumper ID: "3ID2F41 B7", standing for "3rd Infantry Division, 2nd Battalion 41st (Field) Artillery, Vehicle #7." I also had vehicles B8 and B9 assigned to my section.


----------



## jswordy (Jan 28, 2022)

Very nice! From thought to reality!


----------



## NorCal (Jan 28, 2022)

Thanks, I’ll put on some stars right away. I’ll probably just lay them out with tape. As for the lettering, I’ll probably use grandkid birthdays or something like that, but I like the detail things too like tire pressure. I also found an old Army shovel, canteen, ammo box and helmet on Craigslist for $40, so I’ll see if I can make that happen


----------



## Kraffty (Jan 28, 2022)

Outstanding project, I think you've captured that vintage look. How about some cheap simple rear view side mirrors? Looking forward to seeing the finished Jeep and trailer combo.


----------



## NorCal (Feb 7, 2022)

Got the lettering on, but also figured out I have a problem. It starts, stops, runs, but it is staying in low gear. There is a variable pulley that I think is bad, which will entail some disassembly to replace. I wish I knew more about mowers before I started.
I’m picking up the WWII shovel and other gear this week and have some hood latches coming in as well. The numbers are the birth months of the grandchildren.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 7, 2022)

Norcal, that is just beautiful. You should be very proud of your work. I was going to suggest the serial number should be your grand children's birthday's. Great minds?

One more suggestion, if I may. On the front bumper, why not have "DKR" on the left as you face the jeep and either "HQ1" or "HQ6," on the right? The reason for the two different vehicle numbers is I have seen both used for the Commanding Officer's vehicle.


----------



## NorCal (Feb 7, 2022)

Rocky said:


> Norcal, that is just beautiful. You should be very proud of your work. I was going to suggest the serial number should be your grand children's birthday's. Great minds?
> 
> One more suggestion, if I may. On the front bumper, why not have "DKR" on the left as you face the jeep and either "HQ1" or "HQ6," on the right? The reason for the two different vehicle numbers is I have seen both used for the Commanding Officer's vehicle.


Thanks Rocky. I’m on the look out for some thick hemp rope to wrap around the front bumper, like I see on some of these older photos.


----------



## Kraffty (Feb 7, 2022)

Just because you can do something doesn't mean you should do something.... BUT.....In this case.... I'd say it was a perfect reason.

You've done a great job and it's been fun following along. Now you just have to post the grandkids taking a ride.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 7, 2022)

NorCal said:


> Thanks Rocky. I’m on the look out for some thick hemp rope to wrap around the front bumper, like I see on some of these older photos.


On jeeps of my time in the Service ('64-'67), we had wire cable with "C" hooks on both ends. Some jeeps even had power winches. I think the WWII era jeeps had the heavy rope, but I am not sure.


----------



## NorCal (Feb 8, 2022)

Rope and real Army shovel installed. I ordered the variable pulley today so it will get out of low. Delivery is a few weeks out. I may see if I can figure out a windshield while I’m waiting. Grandsons may be around next weekend.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 8, 2022)

very nice indeed, where you going to put the .50 ?
man,,, the rabbits had better leave you alone, i know i will,,,, lol
your a fine craftsman. very sweet,,,
Dawg


----------



## stickman (Feb 8, 2022)

Maybe you can make the .50 cal shoot fungicide.


----------



## Chuck E (Feb 8, 2022)

Sometimes one belt drives the transmission and the mower deck. You may need a shorter belt without the deck on there


----------



## NorCal (Feb 9, 2022)

Chuck E said:


> Sometimes one belt drives the transmission and the mower deck. You may need a shorter belt without the deck on there


The only belt that went to the deck came directly from the motor, so good there. It has new belts, idler pulleys and checked the routing, but I just didn’t even know there was a variable pulley or I would have checked that too. I reached underneath and I couldn’t move the side of the pulley that should be moving, so it gives me more confidence that the pulley is the problem. It will have to sit for a while waiting for the new pulley, which will hopefully be the fix.


----------



## NorCal (Feb 19, 2022)

Still haven’t sorted out the slow speed, but that didn’t stop the first venture out on the Jeep, taking fish food in the bucket out to the pond.


----------



## Chuck E (Feb 19, 2022)

You're gonna need a "limber" to tow all your gear!


----------



## NorCal (Mar 3, 2022)

I found the pedal was hitting the body, causing it to go at a reduced speed. Got it fixed. Painted the trailer to match. Will be making angled wheel fenders out of metal, add some small lettering on the back and at some point, paint all the wheels the same color.


----------

